# WSJ adding Timeshare Villas - Travel Deal



## DavidnRobin (May 18, 2006)

There is a post on VINOW with a link to a web-site for a great deal on a 5-nite/6-day stay at WSJ (Westin St John) for $900-$1150pp (double occupancy) including airfare (!) in a Garden View Studio when booked thru 5/23 (...likely includes TS presentation incentive...)

http://cheapcaribbean.com/specialAvailability.jsp?pacID=563

On clicking the link to WSJ resort - the following message is given:
"As we continue to update our facilities, we will be converting 108 of our upper hillside resort guest rooms into 52 vacation ownership villas. The construction will be limited to buildings 24-27 which are located at the rear of the resort. Construction is scheduled to begin on June 1, 2006 and the tentative completion date is July 2007. The typical hours of construction will be between 9 a.m. and 6 p.m. daily."

So, it looks as WSJ is added a whole bunch of TS villas (I am assume these will be 2Bd units - since these are in short supply at WSJ), and SVO is offering this deal to get potential buyers interested.  This is a pretty good deal because this is approx. what airfare costs currently.

I wonder what impact this will have to resale value of the existing villas?


----------



## Fern Modena (May 18, 2006)

WSJ?  _:::scratches head:::  _Wall Street Journal?

Call me Clueless.

Fern


----------



## saluki (May 18, 2006)

Fern Modena said:
			
		

> WSJ?  _:::scratches head:::  _Wall Street Journal?
> 
> Call me Clueless.
> 
> Fern



That would be *W*estin *S*t. *J*ohn


----------



## Loriannf (May 18, 2006)

I'm surprised they're starting already; when we were there in April, we were given the impression this was a long way off.  The thought of more 2 bedrooms is one of the reasons we opted to buy another 3 bedroom week.  This may result in the dilution of the value of the 2 bedrooms.  JMHO

Lori


----------



## azsunluvr (May 20, 2006)

Availability of this package is only May and June.


----------



## Kazakie (May 20, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> This is a pretty good deal because this is approx. what airfare costs currently.



I don't know about other cities, but airfare from NYC is around $460/each for direct flights while the package is 1,000/each for 7 to 18 hour flights & a room.  With two person occupancy you're paying over ~$220/night for a garden view room hotel room - with possibly very, very long flight times - in my book this is far from cheap, and could be horrible depending on your flight times.  

As for the add'l person you're better off getting your own ticket.


----------



## drann56 (May 21, 2006)

It just a travel deal.  I went through system and attempted to make a reservation.  It is a garden view hotel room.  The timeshare villas share the same property has the hotel.   So when your making the reservation, its for a hotel room.  I do not see anywhere that you have to attend the timeshare presentation.  I think if you go to expedia or travelocity, you can get the same travel deal or close to it.  Don't get me wrong, its still a pretty good deal.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 21, 2006)

I said TS incentive - I assure you there will be something offered to go thru a 90-min presentation.  This is what they do.

and... go luck with that airfare - I own here and have nothing to gain - and was more interested in them adding TS units and not the offer - it is a pretty good deal to stay at the Westin if you can swing it.


----------



## Kazakie (May 21, 2006)

Good catch and good post (i'd always prefer to know about a deal an decide to go or not than not know about it at all).

I know this isn't the Marriott board, but they have a preview at St. Thomas (also hotel room) that's quite a bit cheaper and wider date range (for someone flying out of NYC the Marriott price is less than half the Westin price).

5 days and 4 nights
$499 for arrivals between January 1 & April 30 or $299 for arrivals between May 1 & December 20

Plus $75 Island Gift Certificate good for a variety of shopping, dining, and entertainment Frenchman's Cove is currently under construction, first phase occupancy scheduled for late 2006.


----------



## EileenSRN (May 21, 2006)

Where did you find the Marriott deal? I live in NY and when I looked at the Marriott site all they'll give me as choices are TS in the North East.


----------

